# How to fill the form of Temporary Graduate Visa 485



## kally_huynh (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
I'm Kally. I am confusing the family section on the form. 
*"Family members
Provide details of ALL your family. Include family members that are notaccompanying you to Australia as well as deceased family members."*
I don't undersand what it means by:
*"Non accompanying dependant" and "Other family members"*

As I apply for myself, and my family members will not include in this application, so which one I should add my family member's information in; the "NON accapanying dependant" or "other family numbers" ?

Hope to get some helpful information soon, many thanks


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

You have to put in the details of all your immediate family members (dad, mum, siblings, spouse, children) in this section no matter whether they are migrating with you or not.

"Non accompanying dependent" is if you have a spouse and children, but they are not migrating with you.

"Other family members" are your immediate family members. 

Actually there is a glossary for you to check if you are not sure about the definitions.


----------

